# Goldfish drawing



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know this isn't betta art, but I figured it belonged more in the art forum than anywhere else. 

My college thesis show is this coming Friday and I still have some work to do, one that includes making a website. My thesis is about animals in advertising and for the project portion of thesis, I focused on four different rescues relating to the four different animals I wrote about. I designed an advertising campaign for the rescues. 

Along with the campaign, I wanted to do a website that was unrelated to the animals I focused on and instead about my own fish rescue/fish sitting, that I would design using the same elements (illustration style, colors, etc) I used in the campaign. 

With that said, I'm in the process of drawing the illustration that I plan on using on the homepage. Within the next few hours, I will show you each step I go through until I get to the final image. 

I know a few weeks ago I posted a betta sketch I did and have yet to make any progress, but that's only because I've been working on thesis stuff. Because this is related to thesis, I won't be putting it off. I'm hoping to finish it by tonight. 

So to start, here is the sketch 










Next step - lineart.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Colour it like Ro? :3
So cute.
If I ever need a website I'm hiring you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to color it like Ro, and I will, but because she is white and the background of the website is white, it wouldn't look good. So I'll color something different for the site - maybe like Fus or my cousin's fish that will eventually be mine :3

I can't edit my post, but here is the lineart. Changed some things.

And thank you! I love doing websites x3


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

And bam, all finished 8D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's so cute :3 you should do betta's ;p lol


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I started doing one of Paarthurnax and was trying to make it cutesey, but I need to work on it some more XD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome! 

i'm terrible at shading :quiet:


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I love to shade, I'm a weirdo xD


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Shading is what makes a cartoon realistic. That is why I always steer away from cartoon drawings and draw realistic drawings. I do find your art work very cutesy and thoroughly enjoy it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love shading X) it gives it that 3D effect and more realistic too


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Only certain types of shading can make a cartoon "realistic" and even then its hard to do because if you have cartoony lineart, not much else can be done to make it less cartoony. Cell shading is perfect for cartoons.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i don't know what cell shading is but okay XP lol


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

This is an example of Cell Shading:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, XP


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I used cell shading in the goldfish, with a bit of highlighting. Normally, I do a gradient shading with the cell shading for my illustrations, but I didn't do the graident shading for thesis so I had to stay consistent.


----------

